# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  علاقة العبادات بالأخلاق .

## خديجة إيكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

إذا تتبعنا البناء الأخلاقي في القرآن الكريم، بغية رصده ومحاولة استخلاص أسسه ومقوماته، انتهينا إلى النتائج التالية:أ*-* *عدد آيات الأخلاق كبير جدا بالقياس إلى آيات الأحكام، حيث بلغ عددها أربعا وخمسمائة و ألف آية، موزعة في مختلف سور القرآن الكريم مكيِّه ومدنيِّه، سفريِّه وحضريِّه، طويلِه وقصيرِه، مما يبين أهمية الأخلاق في المنظومة الإسلامية، ومن ثم يمكننا فهم الحصر الوارد في الحديث النبوي الشريف: (إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق).*
ب *-* *أسبقية التربية على العلم، فلا علم بدون أخلاق، بل قد يكون العلم وَبَالاً على صاحبه والناس أجمعين، ولذلك تمت الإشادة الربانية بخلق الرسول* *،* حتى يكون قدوة في ذلك، يقول سبحانه :  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: و إنك لعلى خلق عظيم  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: القلم /4 .
ج* -* *العلم خلُق العقل، ذلك أن العقل هو خير قائد للإنسان إلى الفضائل، وأمنع عاصم له من الرذائل، شريطة أن يتصف بالعلم، يقول سبحانه :* يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم و الذين أوتوا العلم درجات  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: المجادلة */11.*
د* -* ارتباط العبادات بالأخلاق ارتباطا وثيقا،والمتأمل في التكاليف الشرعية يجد أنها وسائل لتحقيق غايات : فالصلاة، والصوم، والزكاة، و الحج، كلها وسائل للتخلق بمكارم الأخلاق 
و الجمع بين كمال الصفات الباطــنية والظـاهرة. *** *فالصلاة وسيلة، والغاية أن ينتهي الإنسان عن الفحشاء والمنكر، فمن لم تنهَه صلاته عن ذلك فقد قصرت به الوسيلة عن بلوغ الغـاية، يقـــــــــــــ  ــــــــول عز و جل :* وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء و المنكر  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: العنكبوت /45
*** *والصيام وسيلة لبلوغ التقوى ـ أي الائتمار بما أمر الله، والانتهاء عما نهى عنه - يقـول عز* 
*و جل* *:*  يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  البقرة /182* .**** *كذلك الزكاة ما هي إلا نوع من التكافل الاجتمـاعي، وإحساسُ الغني بالفقير، وإيجاد التراحم بين النـاس، والتعاطف، لذا كان المَنّ بإعطاء الزكاة للفقير مبطلا لها كما قال الحق سبحــــــــــــ  ـــانه* *:* يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن و الأذى  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: البقرة /264 ، إذ إن الزكاة لم تصل بصاحبها إلى غايتها وهي الرحمة والأخوة، والإحساس بأن للفقير حقا عليه، وأنه أخ له في الإسلام . 
... وكذلك جميع الأوامر الإلهية ما هي إلا أخلاقيات كريمة، إذا سادت المجتمع صلح، وصلح أفراده، وعاش الناس في سلام ووئام. و كذلك جميع النواهي ما هي إلا نهيٌ عن سوء الخُلق الذي يفسد ما بين الناس، فيفسد المجتمع وتضيع الحقوق، وتضمحل القِيم، فتنهار الأمة من داخلها. 
ه- عدم اقتصار البُعد الأخلاقي على مضمون العبادات بل تجاوَزَها إلى التوقيت الذي يقوم فيه المسلم بها ، ومن هنا نستخلص وجها من أوجه حكمة ربط العبادات بأوقات معينة، فالله هو بارئ النفس الإنسانية، وهو العالم بسرها وجهرها، فهي تميل إلى التسويف في العبادات، وترغب دائما في تأجيل أداء الحقوق، لذلك أمرها الله بطاعته لأن في ذلك مصلحة لها، كما أمرها بأداء الفرائض والحقوق في مواقيت معينة خوفا من تهاونها وتسويفها.
و* -* *المنظومة الأخلاقية الإسلامية ليست مضمونا صلدا، بل هي منهجٌ وطريقةُ عملٍ. فقد تحدث القرآن عن مجموعة من القيم كالصدق والإخلاص والمروءة والشجاعة والصبر والثبات وتحمل الشدائد والتضحية والشعور بالواجب والإحساس بالمــسؤولية والنجدة والكرم والحرية والعدل والإحسان والمساواة. وحديثُه عنها يعني إعمالَ منهج خيِّرٍ في مختلف مجالات الحياة، ومن ثم فإن القرآن الكريم لا يعرض للقيم الأخلاقية إلا من خلال واقعة أو ممارسة، ذلك أن الأخلاق منهج عملٍ وترشيد، وليست محتوىً فكريا هيكليا فحسب، كما أنها ليست إطارا دون مضمون لأن من الخصائص المـميزة للنظام الأخلاقي الإسلامي الجـمع بـين النظرية والتــطبيق .*

----------

